
Workshop offers geeks industrial-strength toys - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/03/28/state/n022146D73.DTL
======
anigbrowl
'..., keeps lights on at failing newspaper.' (SF techshop is housed in the
empty half of the Chronicle's office building.)

